# Molly has black "shadow" on upper eyes



## claret (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I posted last week because my mollies were acting a little weird. They would occasionally rub against objects and twitch. I've been adding salt to the water and fed them several times with food soaked in garlic (as was suggested by some people on my other post). 

Anyway, just started noticing my one molly has two dark shadows on the upper parts of her eyes. Is this what they call black spot? the spots are not large, actually it is difficult to even see them as individual spots at all.

If this is a parasite, how do I KILL IT OFF COMPLETELY? This whole situation really grosses me out.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

It could be but if there is any way you can get a pic, that would help a ton.


----------



## claret (Mar 12, 2011)

Eh, I tried but my camera won't focus and zoom close enough to the fish's face.


----------

